# Louis Dreyfus 'Manga' and 'Hunga'



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone out there ever sail on the Louis Dreyfus 'Manga' or 'Hunga'?
I did a trip on the Manga in late 1986; odd ships but a good crowd.

http://www.lda.fr/1982-1991-163


----------

